# My DowagerEmpress



## alfuso (Feb 23, 2006)

This is Scoot, 9 years old, blue cream tortie siamese. She was a gift and a heck of a kitten.

She rules with an Iron Paw, mostly.


----------



## alfuso (Feb 23, 2006)

*My Mollie*

9 year old rescue from Humane Society.

Every time I lose a cat, it leaves a hole in my heart even though I have 6. Mollie was my balm for losing The Pud 

Mollie is a Torbie, and a very, very laid back lady.


----------



## alfuso (Feb 23, 2006)

*My PK*

PK is a 9 year old rescue, about the same time as Mollie. Tortie point siamese.

Found out right after that PK was totally paranoid, terrified of everything.

Took us 2 years to get her calmed, another year to get her to let us pick her up.

She is very, very sweet but we're the 4th family she'd been with. When I found out she'd been returned so many times there was no way I'd return her. When I take in a cat, I make a lifetime committment. I can't not.


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Stunning cats :!:


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

All gorgeous 



alfuso said:


> She rules with an Iron Paw, mostly.


 :lol: love it


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Beautiful coloured kitties!


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Beautiful kitties! I love the coloring on the siamese's faces.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I love Siamese cats. Your kittys are beautiful!
You have a big heart!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

Your cats have such unique markings and are all very beautiful.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

You have some more beautiful kitties. Scoot looks like he is demanding something right now, pronto :!:


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

So pretty!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Wonderful kitties!


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

What beautiful stunning cats you have  

Thanks for sharing these lovely photo's with us and there storys also.

Eva x


----------



## WhichWayDidHeGoGeorge? (Jan 15, 2006)

im particularly infatuated with the tortie cats
they are beautiful

the middle one has some tabby in him

all gorgeous tho


----------



## alfuso (Feb 23, 2006)

*Middle Cat*

Mollie is a Torbey. Tortie coloring but with lots of white.

Clincher is she has mottled paws and mottled gums, a sure sign of Tortie.


----------



## Cassandra (Feb 21, 2005)

screw the security device inclosed, don't take the DVD away from the kitty!


----------



## alfuso (Feb 23, 2006)

*dowager empress*

you should see her stash. I have to clear my viewing times with her.


----------

